
Epilepsy’s Big, Fat Miracle - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/11/21/magazine/21Epilepsy-t.html?hp=&pagewanted=all
======
marze
I wonder how many approaches to health that are considered "quacky" now will
be mainstream in 15 years.

~~~
bh42
I'd guess the percentage of approaches considered "quacky" which are later
proven to work, is fairly constant over the ages. I'd also guess 80/20.

~~~
Psyonic
Like homeopathy. That one's gotta be real, right?

